# Where to buy organic skin care products?



## seonmi (Nov 14, 2008)

So my skin has been acting up lately and I decided to invest more time and money on skin care instead of makeup. After reading all the stuff here, I want to buy some types of oil (jojoba, apricot, almond, ...), shea butter, vanilla extract ... (basically all the organic stuff)

I came across some websites (iherb, vitacost, ...) but don't know where is the best place to buy this stuff. I don't like amazon because it charges shipping fee for all items from different sellers so it adds up to quite alot. I'm thinking about order on iherb, actually.

BTW, I'm in college at a very rural area so there is no Trader Joe or Whole Food. All we have are WalMart, CVS, and Walgreens but I don't know what section these products are at.

Do you guys have any suggestion or insight about this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## user47 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been using Miessence for about 2 years now and I really *love* their products. They are a bit more pricy than other brands that you'd find at your local health food store, but it's because the quality is awesome; it's definitely well worth it! Oh, and the shipping time is fantastic!

You can check them out here.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 14, 2008)

The Vitamin Shoppe or there website.

Walmart, CVS and Walgreens do have organic stuff.  Walk around and read labels.  I have a Longs near me and they have 2 isles full of organic items (near the cosmetics and lotion isles).


----------



## telajean (Nov 14, 2008)

I get alot of my health products from Swanson Health Products. They have aubrey organics, kiss my face, and derma-e... and others I just can't think of them now. Great place and they have free shipping with orders over $65 right now. The email I got just says to enter SWEET1108 for the promo code.


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 14, 2008)

www.gardenofwisdom.com

best products, best customer service hands down. my skins never been better.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw my esthetician this week and she was raving about a new skincare line she's changing over to. It's called Image skincare. 

One of their lines is a certified organic line. You can learn more about it at Image Skincare - Professional Skincare Chemical Face Peels Skin Care Peelings Natural Beauty Care Products.  I think the organic line is called Ormedic.  (I don't work for them or anything, just passing along what she told me!)


----------



## seonmi (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the info. I'll look into all of them.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 15, 2008)

Origins Organics. Certified Organic by the USDA, and the best. I use the line and love it.
Origins | Welcome to Origins


----------



## banjobama (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want a specific drugstore product and you know the name, pharmacies can order it for you, sometimes. I used to work at Walgreens and we did a lot of special orders for people.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

The vitamin Shoppe, Health food stores, sell Aubrey wich is Organic & cruelty free. 
I actully use their shampoo & conditioner on my dogs.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_www.gardenofwisdom.com

best products, best customer service hands down. my skins never been better._

 
+100000000000000000000

I use GoW now and loooooove it!!!

The perfekt pumken mask is AWESOME!


----------

